# What did you get........



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. Mine started out really great but kind of headed for the trash can towards the end of the day.

To start things off, my in-laws came to our house for Christmas for the first time in the 8 years we have been married. It was touch and go if they would be able to come because my Mother-In-Law wrecked their car on Thursday and they didn't think they would have a way to get here but someone loaned them a car for the 4 hour drive to our house. We enjoyed having them very much. All the kids were able to be home as well, including the one from NC. 

We made cedar chests for the 3 girls but was only able to get one completely finished in time, so the NC girl got to take hers home. They were all quite surprised by the chest. It turned out great. I will post a picture of it later. 

After all presents were opened and everybody was stuffed we decided to take a friend up on his offer to use his home theater (my husband just finished helping build his house). Before we could get out the door my daughter-in-law got a call from her mother to tell her that she was stranded in Fort Wayne (1 hour away) because her vehicle decided to break down. The trailer was at the friends house so we loaded into the vehicles to head over there and watch the movie while my son and his wife went to pick up her stranded mom. My in-laws and I loaded into my van and my husband went with the son to get the trailer ready. I got about a half mile from my house and the transmission decided it was tired and wanted to go on a vacation. I called my husband to break the news to him that we now needed the use of the trailer as well. They went on to watch a movie and the in-laws and I decided it was just better to go back home. I get to pick up the van with a newly rebuilt transmission Friday. Did I mention my husband had to leave for Illinois today for an addition he was starting on his sister's house? He will only be home on weekends.

Then last night we got a phone call from the Sheriffs office saying that our computer phone line had been sending dropped 911 calls again and they were checking to make sure everything was okay. We had unplugged the line from the computer but the line is still sending the calls. I guess I will need to call the phone company about this one.

Anyway, all in all my Christmas was pretty good. I did get a Canon 350D Rebel XT from my husband and a gift card for Pet Supplies Plus from my daughter not to mention the many other nice things as well.

Now if I can just figure out how to use this wonderful camera.

Again, I hope everyone had a great Christmas and feel free to tell us what you found under the tree.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your car woes. That's a real nice camera you've got there. Can't wait to see pics from it!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, you did have quite the day.... 
Congrats on that new camera though. Like Bert said, they're really nice.

We haven't exchanged gifts with a few of my relatives yet, and the Hubby and I don't exchange them because we both have specialized things we are interested in. Could you see him trying to pick out fish equipment for me? LOL!

On Christmas eve I went and bought a new 29 gallon tank with a nice Sedona stand, since it was on sale for a great price. I'm going to set that up as another salt tank, so I ordered the rest of the stuff I need from the Docs, and I'll call that my Christmas present.


One of my "fishy" friends was also very generous and sent me a $25 certificate for the Docs, so I put that toward the equipment for the new tank.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Congrats to you both on the camera and the tank set up! The only aquaria related gift I got this year was an aquarium book (nice) from my eight year old nephew. He picked it out himself. 

From the boyfriend: a Nuvi 350 GPS (because he got the new 660), 17" wheels and snow tires (because he sold his car that they fit). He's got some pretty good hand-me-downs. 

I also got some money, candy, clothes, etc. 

MatPat got me a box of EasyMac (by far the tastiest of the gifts). Thank you!

Hopefully everyone had some good holidays!


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Nano canister
5g Bow front

Afew peices of music gear 

And the usual but not less appreciated cloths and such...

Ren: Bet you LOVED "Happy Feet" 'eh? .... Cute pic of you in front of the Pengiun display


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Gf got me this custom-made calendar featuring pictures of us. Definitely the best gift I ever received 

That aside, got myself some new photo gear as well as other goodies. Hey, if no one pampers you, you might as well pamper yourself That way, you know exactly what you wanna get.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Easymac? Isn't that like Microwavable Macaroni and Cheese? LOL!

I got some neat electronic gadgets, but no gifts aquarium related. I did get a new IPOD which is pretty neat to pass the time on my plane rides.

-John N.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Santa brought a lump of activated carbon!

DJ


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Left Coast DJ said:


> Santa brought a lump of activated carbon!
> 
> DJ


Me too! Except he accidentally put it in a box with an XP2!

Silly Santa.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

onemyndseye said:


> Ren: Bet you LOVED "Happy Feet" 'eh? .... Cute pic of you in front of the Pengiun display


He11 yes and thank you 



> Easymac? Isn't that like Microwavable Macaroni and Cheese? LOL!


any kind of mac and cheese is good mac and cheese... I'd invite you over to have some, but I ate it all. Sorry. It was mighty tasty.

SOOOO - What else did people get? Happy holidays btw.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I dont want to bring anybody down, but my Christmas was rather sub-par.
I got guilt tripped into visiting my parents this year, and it ended up costing quite a bit of money to make that happen, then when I got there all they did was gripe cause I still smoke, gripe cause I'm not my engineer brother, or my accountant brother. Go figure......
My Christmas will come from my tax return this year. :whoo: 
And I have the feeling it will be a couple of years before I make that trip again.......

Irish


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, don't let those kindda sh*t get to you. You do what you gotta do and that's all there is to it. I'm sure you will find your own niche. No need to compare and no point to compare. But I totally understand how ya feel. 

At least you're not born in an Asian family (or are you one?). And that's all I have to say about that It's a miracle I haven't gone psycho after hearing so and so's daughter or son became doctors or got into whatever ivy league schools there are, etc for 10+ years.....BLAH~ I could care less.


----------

